# MTB: Sunday 9-14, 7 am: Nassahegan, CT / Stone Road



## powhunter (Sep 9, 2008)

Kinda early in the week.......any suggestions???   2knees can ya make this one??

steve


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm thinking we ride the Stone Road area of Nassahegan for a change of pace. I'll be starting early, like 7 am most likely.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd be interested in joining up on Sunday for an early AM ride somewhere in CT.  Anywhere is fine, i'm sure i've only seen a small fraction of what Nass has to offer.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

There's going to be a big Crankfire ride out of the Stone Road area on Sunday morning. Not sure if that matter since they will be starting at 9 am. So....is anyone else interesting in riding Nass early Sunday morning?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

interested but can't commit until Saturday.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

Not sure what I'm doing that day yet....


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

So what's the ride? Stone Road at 7?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So what's the ride? Stone Road at 7?



is that this place?
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=41.7554+-72.9397+(Stone%20Road)&hl=en


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> is that this place?
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=41.7554+-72.9397+(Stone%20Road)&hl=en



You got it!


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm a definite here. 7 am. Stone Road. Rain or shine.

Roll call:

Greg


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 12, 2008)

Unless something better comes up I'm in:wink:


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Unless something better comes up I'm in:wink:



Good. You know this area better than me so you lead. I was thinking maybe hitting the twisties, then the Devil's Kitchen and back up Cornwall Road climb and then East back to Stone Road. Unless of course, you have a route in mind.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Good. You know this area better than me so you lead. I was thinking maybe hitting the twisties, then the Devil's Kitchen and back up Cornwall Road climb and then East back to Stone Road. Unless of course, you have a route in mind.



how long a ride you thinking about?  2 hours-ish?


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> how long a ride you thinking about?  2 hours-ish?



Probably closer to 3 which is why I wanted to start at 7 am.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 12, 2008)

Which twisties you starting at? ones east of stone you me and Brian rode that first time there? or are you looking to start at Lamsons and cut over? Unless Brian goes we are both going to be doing some exploring since I don't think I really remember which route we took in there. We can try and find something to upload off CF to give us something to go by.


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Which twisties you starting at? ones east of stone you me and Brian rode that first time there? or are you looking to start at Lamsons and cut over? Unless Brian goes we are both going to be doing some exploring since I don't think I really remember which route we took in there. We can try and find something to upload off CF to give us something to go by.



The twisties East of Stone. I think I can get us down in there again. That's a pretty technical spot. It will be interesting to see how we do this time. Once back to the blue trail, finding the Kitchen is where I'll probably struggle. I don't have that area on my brain yet.


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

So....pow - you making this? Gonna be a technical ride for sure.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2008)

Finding the kitchen isn't hard, there's a DTish trail right off of Stone Rd, near, or at, where the Tunxis trail crosses (IIRC).  Take in that and bang your first left, that'll lead you right into the kitchen.


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Finding the kitchen isn't hard, there's a DTish trail right off of Stone Rd, near, or at, where the Tunxis trail crosses (IIRC).  Take in that and bang your first left, that'll lead you right into the kitchen.



Did you ride said DT on this ride?

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=442&w=0


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> The twisties East of Stone. I think I can get us down in there again. That's a pretty technical spot. It will be interesting to see how we do this time. Once back to the blue trail, finding the Kitchen is where I'll probably struggle. I don't have that area on my brain yet.



Yea, I can get us to that stuff east of Stone, just once we cross back over it will be anyone's guess were we go from there.

If we download mine and Brains track that we did and ride it backwards there will be a real technical downhill down a steep hillside with steps carved into it and then it should get us to the top of the kitchen too. We just can't follow the track east of Stone since there was a lot of trail blazing, but also were on some good trails there too.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Finding the kitchen isn't hard, there's a DTish trail right off of Stone Rd, near, or at, where the Tunxis trail crosses (IIRC).  Take in that and bang your first left, that'll lead you right into the kitchen.



That's the overgrown trail we took at once we figured out we were back to where we started to see were it went and then turned back right?

If you can get me to the right trailhead off of stone, I am sure I can get us somwere int there or at least lost:smile:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Did you ride said DT on this ride?
> 
> http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=442&w=0



Yes.  Most of the stuff to the North of the Kitchen and West of Stone was kinda BS, that's where we started, you can see that we eventually got back to Stone rd and went down that a short distance before peeling back off to the right.  That's where the DTish stuff started, IIRC it was really easy to spot and had some sort of barriers to prevent motorized vehicles from accessing it.  On that map you can see the first trail off to the left, where it heads South and then starts to hook West (forming a J sorta) before we turned around, that's the trail you want to take.  To answer Jeff's question; yes that's the really over-grown trail we went down just to see if it hooked back into where we turned off to do that uber climb up those suck ass stairs.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 12, 2008)

Roll call

Greg
o3jeff


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll be optimistic . . .

Roll call

Greg
o3jeff 
gmcunni


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2008)

There's a pretty good chance I'll make it, I think...

Greg
o3jeff
gmcunni
bvibert

Gary, if you make this ride you'll see why Greg considered the stuff at Waldo intermediate.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Gary, if you make this ride you'll see why Greg considered the stuff at Waldo intermediate.



Gary,
he is just F'in with ya.....its not that bad.




you do have medical and life insurance?............right


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 13, 2008)

Why aren't the Evils on that list yet for this ride?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I'll be optimistic . . .



looks good, got clearance from the boss. as long as the weather isn't bad i'll be there.

not looking forward to the 5:30 AM alarm buzzer  :-o


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll be there for sure.  I can't wait!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 13, 2008)

If the weather held out I was planning on coming. But I rode Bachelor street this morning with my friend Red and Austin (awf170). It was really slick and I had a bunch of falls and crashes. On one of them I landed hard on a rock and really wacked my right heel and ankle. I don't think I will be riding for several days


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

How's Austin coming along with the MTB skills? He must be killing it now giving all the riding he's been doing.

My bike's all dialed in and ready to go. Gave it a thorough bath so it's begging for some new mud. Really looking forward to a change of pace riding out of Stone.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> How's Austin coming along with the MTB skills? He must be killing it now giving all the riding he's been doing.
> 
> My bike's all dialed in and ready to go. Gave it a thorough bath so it's begging for some new mud. Really looking forward to a change of pace riding out of Stone.



Austin is a freak of nature! Red didn't belive me that he has only been MTB for about 3 months. He was riding off every drop we could find for him. He seemed to like the change of pace but I am not sure if he liked all the climbing. Nothing is flat at B-street. But he also made the climbs look easy. Once I rest and get some ice on the heel / ankle I will write up a TR.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> looks good, got clearance from the boss. as long as the weather isn't bad i'll be there.
> 
> not looking forward to the 5:30 AM alarm buzzer  :-o



Sweet! Get to sleep early tonight. This is going to be, by far, the most challenging ride you've done. It should be a blast!

Thinking about maybe shooting some vid tomorrow. Tim - maybe I can highlight you rocking through the kitchen. :idea: Sack up and hit it with us tomorrow morning. Bring that wife of yours along too.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thinking about maybe shooting some vid tomorrow. Tim - maybe I can highlight you rocking through the kitchen. :idea: Sack up and hit it with us tomorrow morning.





Please don't tempt me I think I may have bruised my right heel. It isn't swollen, but really hurts when I put any weight on it. It doesn't hurt when riding but walking isn't very fun.

I REALLY want to hit Devil's Kitchen again Greg, I guess you will have to rock the Kitchen for the camera in my absence. We both know Brian can't do it:razz:


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 13, 2008)

You even (explitives)ing think about riding on that foot of yours tomorrow and I will beat your ass. Sorry Greggors, working. But from what Timmy tells me this kitchen place sounds boss-- have fun!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 13, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> You even (explitives)ing think about riding on that foot of yours tomorrow and I will beat your ass. !



:argue::uzi::flame::smash:


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> :argue::uzi::flame::smash:



Oh please, you wuss. :roll: You weren't even considering going.... :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 13, 2008)

Has anyone talked to Steve to see if h is coming? Pretty lame, he starts a thread and probably isn't going to show,


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg, I guess you will have to rock the Kitchen for the camera in my absence. We both know Brian can't do it:razz:



IIRC I rode at least as much, if not more, of the kitchen than Greg the last time through.... :roll:

At least I'll be there to attempt it and not sitting at home eating skittles...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> IIRC I rode at least as much, if not more, of the kitchen than Greg the last time through.... :roll:
> 
> At least I'll be there to attempt it and not sitting at home eating skittles...



Hmmmm skittles!

Look at it this way, you guys can get in a practice session at the Kitchen without me. Maybe the next time I ride it with you two, you will be able to hang with me for more than 20 feet.:razz:


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Look at it this way, you guys can get in a practice session at the Kitchen without me. Maybe the next time I ride it with you two, you will be able to hang with me for more than 20 feet.:razz:



Be a man and put those clipless back on the bike and then let's see how you fare through the kitchen...


----------



## awf170 (Sep 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Austin is a freak of nature! Red didn't belive me that he has only been MTB for about 3 months. He was riding off every drop we could find for him. He seemed to like the change of pace but I am not sure if he liked all the climbing. Nothing is flat at B-street. But he also made the climbs look easy. Once I rest and get some ice on the heel / ankle I will write up a TR.



Well I guess this is what happens when you don't have any sort of schedule and ride 4-5 days a week.  I probably have 60+ days mountain biking and 90% were over 2 hour long rides. 

Also, I actually really like some of those climbs.  I just like to complain while climbing, it keeps me going.  :razz:   That carriage road climb did suck though, but some of the long singlepath climbs were really sweet.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Also, I actually really like some of those climbs.  I just like to complain while climbing, it keeps me going.  :razz:   That carriage road climb did suck though, but some of the long singlepath climbs were really sweet.



That climb sucks even more when your front brakes are locked up the entire time.


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> That climb sucks even more when your front brakes are locked up the entire time.



lol no wonder you looked like death today...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 14, 2008)

Have a shower passing through right now and they are calling for more this morning, clearing after lunch. We still on rain or shine?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Have a shower passing through right now and they are calling for more this morning, clearing after lunch. We still on rain or shine?



i'm remaining optomistic.  i'm already awake so i'm heading up there now.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 14, 2008)

It seemed to have stopped, I will be there


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Have a shower passing through right now and they are calling for more this morning, clearing after lunch. We still on rain or shine?



I say yes.  I don't think there was too much rain was there?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking at the radar I would guess a good half hours worth. My bike is still muddy from last week so I'll be there.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2008)

Cool, see you guys there.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm in. Probably another shower coming through later this morning. See you there.


----------



## severine (Sep 14, 2008)

Having fun riding in the rain, boys? 

I feel for you... I really do.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Having fun riding in the rain, boys?
> 
> I feel for you... I really do.



Oh yes, yes we did. Lots of new trails, lots of miles. Lots of rain too.The only thing you should feel for us is joy. Sick freakin' 4 hour ride! I'll elaborate more in the TR. I just don't have the energy to type one up right now.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 14, 2008)

Great ride and I have no energy either. I am eating everything in sight, freaking hungry, then it will be nap time!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2008)

Nap time sounds good..


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2008)

Finally found the energy to type this up:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/35998-nassahegan-burlington-ct-9-14-08-a.html


----------

